# Your Top 10 albums of the 2000's



## Ether's Bane (Nov 8, 2009)

With the decade drawing to a close, which 10 albums, in your opinion, were the best of the decade?

For me personally, and in no particular order:

Are You Dead Yet - Children of Bodom
Inhuman Rampage - DragonForce
Chinese Democracy - Guns n' Roses
Welcome to the Black Parade - My Chemical Romance
Colors - Between the Buried and Me
Light from Above - Black Tide
The Subliminal Verses - Slipknot
Annihilation of the Wicked - Nile
Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed
Avenged Sevenfold - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## foreign contaminant (Nov 8, 2009)

picking a top 10 will probably be very difficult for me, but tentatively.. (this is actually in no particular order.)

daft punk, _discovery_
the avalanches, _since i left you_
deerhunter, _microcastle_
panda bear, _person pitch_
cat power, _you are free_
of montreal, _hissing fauna, are you the destroyer?_
the knife, _silent shout_
atlas sound, _logos_
grizzly bear, _yellow house_
liars, _drum's not dead_

i really hate having to write a list like this because i haven't gotten to experience as much music from this decade as i'd have liked. i spent more money on music from the 1960s to the 1990s than i have on current music. 

i bet the list would look a lot different had i heard more songs from animal collective, arcade fire, black dice, broadcast, mew, and the strokes. other cool music from this decade includes yeah yeah yeahs, phoenix, m83, brian wilson's _SMiLE_ (despite the fact that the majority of it was written in the '60s), the pains of being pure at heart, lcd soundsystem, no age, lotus plaza, cut copy, and the third portishead album.


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 8, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> the avalanches, _since i left you_
> deerhunter, _microcastle_
> panda bear, _person pitch_
> of montreal, _hissing fauna, are you the destroyer?_
> atlas sound, _logos_


good stuff.

1: radiohead - kid a
2: radiohead - in rainbows
3: panda bear - person pitch
4: arcade fire - funeral
5: animal collective - merriweather post pavilion
6: of montreal - hissing fauna, are you the destroyer? 
7: sigur rós - með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust
8: the flaming lips - yoshimi battles the pink robots
9: wilco - yankee hotel foxtrot
10: girls - album

obviously I haven't heard even a tiny percentage of all the music released in this decade, so my list is very incomplete. but #1 is still the objective best album of the 2000s. just saying :\


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 8, 2009)

Framing Armageddon: Something Wicked Part 1 - Iced Earth
Let There Be Blood - Exodus
United Abominations - Megadeth
Christ Illusion - Slayer
Somewhere In Time - Iron Maiden
Rust in Peace - Megadeth
Sacrament - Lamb of God
Youthanasia - Megadeth
Reign in Blood - Slayer
Seasons in the Abyss - Slayer


----------



## Zuu (Nov 8, 2009)

of the 2000s? hmm... this list will kind of suck because I don't listen to a huge variety of music, but... well, in no particular order:

Vital Remains - Dechristianize
3 Inches of Blood- Advance and Vanquish
The Protomen - The Protomen
Goatwhore - A Haunting Curse
Coheed & Cambria - In Keeping Secrets Of Silent Earth: 3
The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate
Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side
Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God

dude I don't even know.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 8, 2009)

Of the decade?

Opeth - Blackwater Park
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Kamelot - The Black Halo
Brand New - The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me
Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down
God is an Astronaut - All Is Violent, All Is Bright
Agalloch - Pale Folklore
Anathema - A Natural Disaster
Apocalyptica - Apocalyptica
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element, Part 1

And about a dozen more I can't think of right now (Blackfield - Blackfield II jumps to mind)


----------



## glitchedgamer (Nov 9, 2009)

War Without End - Warbringer
Waking into Nightmares - Warbringer
The Formation of Damnation - Testament
The Atrocity Exhibitation... Exibit A - Exodus
Enter the Grave - Evile
Revelation - Armored Saint
Christ Illusion - Slayer (Current favorite at the moment )

...Yeah, there's 7. This decade wasn't that great for me. I guess I could add Death Magnetic, but it wasn't that great IMO. 2010 looks better to me...New Armored Saint AND Testament albums!


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> 8: the flaming lips - yoshimi battles the pink robots


Yeeeeaaah.

Edit: Sod it. I don't expect anyone to agree with me, but...

1. The Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots
2. Snow Patrol - Eyes Open
3. U2 - All That You Can't Leave Behind
4. R.E.M. - Around the Sun
5. Barenaked Ladies - Maroon
6. Santana - Shaman
7. Kings of Leon - Only by the Night
8. Bjork - Medulla
9. Steve Winwood - Nine Lives
10. Portishead - Third

It's pathetic, but I blame my parents for most of these.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't be bothered to make a list (most music I like is from this decade), but Autumn's _Altitude_ is one of my favorite albums ever, so I'm guessing it would take the number one spot.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll take Snow Patrol in there as well but the second half of the album has a few stinkers.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 11, 2009)

Death metal's my thing so most of these are fairly heavy. Also included a bit about why I love each one and a Youtube link in case anyone fancies checking out their music. Each and every one of these bands are fantastic and definitely deserve extra attention. So here we go... THE LIST:

*Infected Disarray - Disseminating Obscenity*
One of the most mental albums I have, sounds like a wild boar being torn apart by velociraptors while suffering an artillery barrage while remaining catchy and atmospheric. Definitely worth a look if you like really brutal metal. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJDldgpWOCw

*Suffocation - Suffocation*
All Suffocation's usual sexiness - technical riffs, evil melodies and crushing breakdowns. Awesome and catchy as hell.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6nrglujp1U

*Immolation - Unholy Cult*
Every Immolation album rules but this is the best this decade probably. Nice and heavy but with an almost black metalesque evil atmosphere, melodic, epic and with absolutely fantastic vocals/lyrics and guitar work. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL2B4nuth84

*Akercocke - Words That Go Unspoken Deeds That Go Undone*
Dark, progressive, evil, brutal and beautiful. Some absolutely fucking spine tingling moments on here. Fuck Opeth, Akercocke are the kings of progressive metal. tbh all their albums are great but this one sums up what it's all about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlKAS12QXC0

*Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis*
A lot of Decapitated fans hate this album because of the "hardcore vocals", whereas I think they sound awesome :D each to their own I suppose. These combined with a futuristic, bleak feeling, sharp production and insanely technical musicianship from guitarist Vogg and now sadly deceased drummer Vitek mean I highly recommend this album.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlOJYBpJ6Fg

*Nile - Annihilation Of The Wicked*
This is probably Nile's masterwork. Takes the atmospheric Egyptian themed tech death of their previous albums, ups the brutality a few notches, sharpens the song writing and lets fucking loose. Definitely gonna be a classic in the future.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twYDtssbAxc

*Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds*
This album isn't really death metal to be honest, by this point Decrepit are so technical, melodic and progressive in their approach to the music it's mutated into something new. Still fantastic though. The band never seems to repeat a phrase yet the music stays catchy and never breaks down into a technical wankfest like similar bands (cough Necrophagist cough). Reminds me of Death's later stuff, great shit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwxj6ZpQEj4

*Defeated Sanity - Psalms Of The Moribund*
This album has one of the most brutal productions ever, as well as relentless blastbeats, sick riffs, slamming crushing breakdowns and a strange jazz influence which fits in ridiculously well with the music and sets them apart from other brutal death metal bands. Also one of the guitarists on this album is like 60 years old or something which is pretty impressive. :P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7kxC9dj_-8

*Ted Maul - White Label*
This is probably one of the most original metal albums I've heard from this decade. Ted Maul mix death metal, hardcore and drum'n'bass (yes really) into a brutal froth that fits together so well, it's amazing not many people have tried it before. Their album's been pretty overlooked so far, which is a massive shame cos it's fantastic and they deserve to get a lot bigger than they are.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xvlITtFX0

*The Rotted - Get Dead Or Die Trying*
Formerly known as Gorerotted, to go with their name change the Rotted have gone in an entirely new direction, blending hardcore with death metal to create a bleak, vicious and brutal sounding record that remains oddly catchy thanks to the expert songwriting and sharp production. Probably listened to this about a hundred times since it came out, amazing stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErDRofVx5s


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 12, 2009)

Daft Punk - Discovery

Everything by Radiohead

Everything by Muse

I believe that makes about 10.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 13, 2009)

whats with metalheads worshipping tech death out of that I only like Nile

guess I just don't get it


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 14, 2009)

This is a tough one but if I must choose, then my top ten, in no particular order, are;

_Iowa_ - Slipknot
_Innerpartysystem_ - Innerpartysystem
_Beyond the Horizon_ - People In Planes
_Black Holes and Revelations_ - Muse
_Fables From a Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times Is True_ - Fair to Midland
_Hail Destroyer_ - Cancer Bats
_One-X_ - Three Days Grace
_Hot Fuss_ - The Killers
_By the Way_ - Red Hot Chili Peppers
_The Cost_ - The Frames


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 14, 2009)

Watershed said:


> whats with metalheads worshipping tech death out of that I only like Nile
> 
> guess I just don't get it


Metal isn't just some stupid music shit, man. It's a way of life. You gotta learn to _be _heavy metal, you know man?


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 14, 2009)

I am heavy metal as fuck, I just think tech death (and DM in general) is overrated


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 14, 2009)

Just depends on your taste really. Like I can't stand power metal but I know loads of people are really into it, just like plenty of people hate death metal and tech death stuff. Nile tend to be quite popular amongst people who don't like other more technical/brutal bands, probably because the whole Egyptian thing makes it a bit easier to latch onto than the other bands in the genre. I love loads of other stuff like thrash metal, black metal, hardcore other random bits and bobs from less heavy genres, but death metal is the thing that gets my heart going.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed that Nile track, but I have to agree with Altmer; I've never really been able to get into any kind of DM. :/


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 15, 2009)

Effigy of the Forgotten said:


> Just depends on your taste really. Like I can't stand power metal but I know loads of people are really into it, just like plenty of people hate death metal and tech death stuff. Nile tend to be quite popular amongst people who don't like other more technical/brutal bands, probably because the whole Egyptian thing makes it a bit easier to latch onto than the other bands in the genre. I love loads of other stuff like thrash metal, black metal, hardcore other random bits and bobs from less heavy genres, but death metal is the thing that gets my heart going.


I like some death metal but the really tech stuff is too chaotic for me


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 16, 2009)

That's fair enough. I love some of the really technical mental shit, sounds so chaotic and intense, though some of it still gets a bit too much for me (can't get into Origin and Brain Drill and stuff like that). I still love old school stuff like Morbid Angel, Obituary, Entombed and the like, but the thread asked for albums from this decade, whereas most of the best old school death metal albums came out a while back.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 16, 2009)

What's the best DM band for someone who wants to get into the genre? I quite enjoy doom metal and black metal so death metal seems like the next logical step.


----------



## BillyMays123 (Nov 16, 2009)

Odd one out...this list is action-packed with FAIL!

10. Beyond The Pale-Jim Gaffigan (I know,not music....)
9. Born To Do It-Craig David
8. Day & Age-The Killers
7. For Those About To Shop,We Salute You-Parry Gripp (I fail)
6. Incredibad-The Lonely Island
5. I'm Not Dead-P!nk 
4. Cruel Cruel World-Prozzak
3. Life In Cartoon Motion-Mika
2. The Boy Who Knew Too Much-Mika
1. Jugganauts-Insane Clown Posse

Please have mercy on me...


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 16, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> What's the best DM band for someone who wants to get into the genre? I quite enjoy doom metal and black metal so death metal seems like the next logical step.


I'd definitely recommend Obituary, classic band who are very groovy and accessible while still retaining that sick and evil atmosphere death metal needs. Their best album is probably Cause Of Death, although if you've been having trouble getting into DM you could try their more recent one Xecutioner's Return, relatively easy on the ears compared to most death metal and has some lovely grooves and guitar solos :D All their stuff's pretty good though.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 23, 2009)

Death - Human.
Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness.

Fuck Obituary, they're terrible.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 24, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Death - Human.
> Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness.
> 
> Fuck Obituary, they're terrible.


Good album recommendations, couldn't disagree more about Obituary but each to their own :S


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 24, 2009)

If you really want an album get Slowly we Rot or Cause of Death - but they have sucked since


----------



## Chaon (Nov 24, 2009)

Poets of The Fall - Revolution Roulette
Muse - The Resistance

Both awesome albums.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 25, 2009)

Watershed said:


> If you really want an album get Slowly we Rot or Cause of Death - but they have sucked since


End Complete and World Demise were decent albums, though Slowly We Rot and Cause of Death were the best. Their last three were solid, if not amazing. Main reason I recommended them was that they'd be fairly easy to get into for someone who didn't like much death metal, very groovy, catchy and quite easy on the ear.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2009)

I am not hugely into death metal - I listened to Slowly We Rot but then I saw Obituary live - that was crap. Boring. Also the vocalist needs to shut up (yes I don't like John Retardy).

And I only saw them 'cause they opened for Amon Amarth. And because I also wanted to see Keep of Kalessin and Legion of the Damned.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 25, 2009)

That was the tour earlier this year yeah? I was going to go to that (mainly for Obituary though Amon Amarth are alright) but something came up at the last minute and I couldn't make it. Haha I think John Tardy's vocals are great, it seems we have some very different opinions on music :P If you've seen them live and you didn't like them then that's fair enough though.


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you tried Archenemy? 
I'm more for speed metal and heavy metal myself. Most of what I listen to is from the 80's and 90's. But, if you want 2000's......
3. Death Magnetic- Metallica
2. Black Rain- Ozzy Osbourne
1. Ten Thousand Fists- Disturbed


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2009)

Effigy of the Forgotten said:


> That was the tour earlier this year yeah? I was going to go to that (mainly for Obituary though Amon Amarth are alright) but something came up at the last minute and I couldn't make it. Haha I think John Tardy's vocals are great, it seems we have some very different opinions on music :P If you've seen them live and you didn't like them then that's fair enough though.


It's because usually death metal that is too tech/brutal is too much for me. I like the old school more. I like my growls decipherable, I like my death metal with groove and melody and less *all over the place*. I don't like Cryptopsy, or Suffocation, etc. The only tech death I have been able to stand remotely is Necrophagist...

unless Atheist and Cynic count? And Bloodbath I guess...Nile too. But only Annihilation of the Wicked.

I know Obituary are more old school but I don't like John Tardy's vocals and somehow their groove doesn't appeal to me. I don't know, Obituary are just bland.

TBH, I do like my metal heavy, just - comprehensible in one way or another. Also I like good production values, which is what turns me off the really kvlt BM. Even though I like progressive and avant-garde stuff too (not the latter so much apart from Arcturus)...

I think that is the difference - I like heaviness and power, but not noise. The balance is often precarious and I tend more to a slightly melodic edge.

Also I listen to other weird stuff so that doesn't lend me any metal cred either when you like Alanis Morissette.



> Have you tried Archenemy?


Yes, they are all right. I like Anthems of Rebellion and Rise of the Tyrant. Fuck the people who like the Liiva era, his vocals are awful (music is good but it's Amott)


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 26, 2009)

Watershed said:


> It's because usually death metal that is too tech/brutal is too much for me. I like the old school more. I like my growls decipherable, I like my death metal with groove and melody and less *all over the place*. I don't like Cryptopsy, or Suffocation, etc. The only tech death I have been able to stand remotely is Necrophagist...
> 
> unless Atheist and Cynic count? And Bloodbath I guess...Nile too. But only Annihilation of the Wicked.


Atheist, Bloodbath and Nile are all awesome. Cynic have some great music but I find the weird clean vocals they do quite hard to get past. Necrophagist's first album was awesome, the second was quite good but there was a bit too much neo-classical wankery and not enough crushing death metal riffs for my taste lol.


> Also I listen to other weird stuff so that doesn't lend me any metal cred either when you like Alanis Morissette.


I listen to quite a few non metal artists as well, some good ones like Muse, Nirvana and the Smiths who I both love, and some that are quite embarrassing so I won't say them *coughLadyGagacough* :P My mate who listens to like really heavy thrash metal and stuff is also a massive fan of Katy Perry, so I'm not alone haha.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 26, 2009)

I love Muse and Nirvana. I also enjoy myself some Katy perry.


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 26, 2009)

The best metal band is hands down Opeth

(I got myself some music opinons!)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Nov 26, 2009)

the only metal band i listened to extensively was boris, and they were only "heavy" metal on _pink_.

... i need to listen to them again : c


----------



## glitchedgamer (Nov 26, 2009)

Effigy of the Forgotten said:


> My mate who listens to like *really heavy thrash metal* and stuff is also a massive fan of Katy Perry, so I'm not alone haha.


Your mate has great taste, although Katy Perry isn't exactly one of my favorites lol.


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 26, 2009)

Are we picking any kind of metal here? If so, I vote for Metallica!
To Watershed: I don't care much for Archenemy. I have heard a few of their songs, and their alright. I just advised that cause' I know some people that saw them at Ozzfest and really liked em'.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 26, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> The best metal band is hands down Opeth
> 
> (I got myself some music opinons!)


Opeth are great (and really great I mean I have seen them 4x now) but don't think they are the best

also i like something from every metal genre pretty much :x

also for metallica i hope you mean anything from 1989 and earlier


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's just that for some reason they're the only metal band I could get into. Well, Dream Theater, and Mastodon I guess, but Opeth are by far my favorite of those. I think it's only because I can actually listen to Opeth without wincing at all the cheese. Their lyrics are pretty good and non-cliche for metal, I'd say? Watershed is my favorite album by them, by far, just because every song is really nice and likeable in a unique way, unlike some other albums of theirs where all the songs kind of mesh into each other, and you can't recall any individual song's melody. 

I saw them live too, and they were wonderful.

edit: Oh, and I like Tool. But they're sort of "alternative metal", right?


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 27, 2009)

i think tool count as metal

and a bunch of weirdos


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Dec 6, 2009)

Here goes:

Viva la Vida - Coldplay
Absolution - Muse
Black Holes and Revelations - Muse
OK Computer - Radiohead
My One and Only Thrill - Melody Gardot
Worrisome Heart - Melody Gardot
The Seldom Seen Kid - Elbow
Hot Fuss - The Killers
Back to Black - Amy Winehouse
Swing When You're Winning - Robbie Williams


----------



## Zuu (Dec 6, 2009)

@ Effigy of the Forgotten:

just listened to some of those links, I had never heard Immolation or Acercocke but man they were awesome.

also HEY if anyone is into ambient black metal check out Wolves In The Throne Room.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 6, 2009)

Diadem of 12 stars is brilliant


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 7, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> @ Effigy of the Forgotten:
> 
> just listened to some of those links, I had never heard Immolation or Acercocke but man they were awesome.
> 
> also HEY if anyone is into ambient black metal check out Wolves In The Throne Room.


Glad you liked them man :D Immo are one of my favourite bands ever, every single album they've released is basically a classic and they've been brilliant both times I've seen them. Haven't managed to see Akercocke live yet but really want to, they're supposed to be fantastic. I've heard Two Hunters from Wolves In The Throne Room, was pretty good, oddly relaxing for a black metal album haha you can just put it on and chill. :P I've heard they all live on like a self-sufficient hippy farm or something somewhere? Good stuff either way haha.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 7, 2009)

Diadem is the only studio album of theirs I don't have, haha. 

And yeah, Two Hunters is probably my favorite. Their new album Black Cascade is ... more aggressive, I guess. It's still good, but I definitely prefer Two Hunters.

edit: listening to it again, that Acercocke song really reminds me of Gojira. Oddly similar.

Defeated Sanity is neat too


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Dec 7, 2009)

10. Welcome to the Black Parade - My Chemical Romance
9. Chroma - Cartel
8. Boys Like Girls - Boys Like Girls
7. The Best Damn Thing - Aviril Lavigne
6. Riot! - Paramore
5. Innocence & Instinct - Red
4. The All American Rejects - All American Rejects
3. When The World Comes Down - All American Rejects
2. Comatose - Skillet
1. Move Along - All American Rejects

I like All American Rejects.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 7, 2009)

@_@


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol I know kinda out of place with all this metal discussion but I always hated metal and probably always will. Red is probably the closest I will ever get to 'intense' music.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 7, 2009)

out of curiosity, why do you hate metal?


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, its kinda hard to explain; I guess its just the _feeling_ the music gives me. I like fast emotion-filled rock, but the heavy distorted low metal instrumentation kinda feels like its peircing my skin attacking me. And I've never been a fan of screaming, but I can tolorate it if it makes sense with the lyrics.  I dunno.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 7, 2009)

you should really try something that isn't death metal; like... idk... more prog-esque stuff, power metal, different stuff. death metal is the wrong entry point

in fact i recommend you just listen to stuff like porcupine tree, that is totally different from say Morbid Angel or bad metalcore that you can be exposed to. i mean morbid angel are great but you're not gonna get it until you actually like the roots of metal which you may never do since metal is such a hard genre to get into for most people. i dont get why people like dezzuu want to convert more people to metal since not liking huge chunks of it is just fine - at most times metal can be either overwhelming or boring. bad metal is usually really, really bad. good metal is really good though, it's very polarising that way and personally - I prefer metal with understandable growls. most bm and dm is too much chaos for me

also it's ok you like pop-punk so do I chroma is a good album, i do recommend you branch out from your pop-punk niche though, but i wouldnt go into metal, if i were you i'd just do alternative rock and indie stuff and see where that gets you. you might like stuff like nirvana, pixies, radiohead etc

i havent heard anything other from wittr than diadem, i know two hunters is good and black cascade is supposed to be more straightforward blakk metel but you know fuck that shit

also yeah wittr are lol that way with their views, but black metal generally attracts those kinds of people haha

personally I like my BM with a bit of sophistication so diadem appeals to me


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Dec 7, 2009)

Hm, thanks for the advice. I know I should try to branch out a bit more, but I'm really picky about just about everything, especially music. But after a while when I have gotten used to something I can enjoy it more, and eventually really begin to like it. I guess the whole process is made even slower since my primary source for hearing new music is Pandora radio... . I'll definitely try those bands you mentioned. Also, what is wittr?


----------



## Zuu (Dec 8, 2009)

Altmer: not so much "listen to metal" but "try something different; here, try metal". and yeah there's a good portion of metal I don't like so...


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, basically just branch out to... anything that's not pop-punk.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2009)

WITTR = Wolves In The Throne Room (a black metal band).

And guys I listen to pop punk.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't. But then again I don't listen to just metal. So I think it's odd for a person to just listen to one genre and especially such generic pop punk bands.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2009)

listen to sonata arctica it doesn't have screaming


----------



## departuresong (Dec 9, 2009)

Sonata Arctica would be good without Tony Kakko. He's second only to Andrea Ferro when it comes to awful male vocalists.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 9, 2009)

what the _fuck_ are you on about

i know andrea ferro is terrible but tony's been all right since forever. sure i dont rate him the highest but he isn't awful by any means


----------



## departuresong (Dec 9, 2009)

His voice is grating (in my opinion, naturally). Maybe if he had some vocal training or something, but his voice sounds just as immature as it did in_ Ecliptica_.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 9, 2009)

Dethalbum II and World Painted Blood were the highlights.

Endgame was good, but not THAT good. Can't remember anything else.

EDIT: Oh, 2000's. Death Magnetic and Framing Armageddon are up there somewhere.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 10, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> His voice is grating (in my opinion, naturally). Maybe if he had some vocal training or something, but his voice sounds just as immature as it did in_ Ecliptica_.


Ecliptica he sounds iffy sometimes yes but he gets so much better and more sophisticated

i really dont know what your problem with him is i guess its taste


----------

